# Problemas con Pic Simulator Ide



## thenot (May 3, 2010)

Hola a todos, me dirijo a uds. para ver si pueden ayudarme a solucionar este problema..
Cuando abro el Pic Simulator IDE me aparece un mensaje diciendo :

"Error 7 en tiempo de ejecución: Memoria insuficiente"

Pongo aceptar y se cierra, e probado des-instalando, limpiando el registro, instalando de nuevo y nada.. lo único que logre fue hacer que me abriera, pero cuando pongo abrir "BASIC Compiler" me sale lo mismo así que no me sirve de nada.. ayer no tenia este problema y lo usaba normalmente.. llevo tiempo programando en este entorno y no me había pasado esto..
Si a alguien ya le paso y lo pudo solucionar que me diga como lo hizo, o a quien se le ocurra algo, que me lo diga please... tengo que modificar unos programas y estoy parado por esto...

Saludos amigos.. y ojala alguien me ayude!!


----------



## josevalencia (May 7, 2010)

saludoss!! yo tambien tengo el mismo pronlema,,:Saun no ecnuentras una solucion ke me puedas recomendar?


----------



## thenot (May 7, 2010)

a que te refieres josevalencia?


----------



## josevalencia (May 7, 2010)

tengo el mismo problema con el picsimutor...al tratar de abrier el compilador me aparece el error'7' en tiempo de ejecucion:memoria insuficoente.....mi pregunta es si tu pudiste arreglar ese problema y si me puedes ayudar porfavor ya ke tengo ke terminar unos programs de unos proyectos ke tengo pendientess i no puedo avanzar po este problemaa...de antemano gracias por tu ayuda y tu tiempo..slaudoss!!!


----------



## thenot (May 7, 2010)

xutas.. perdona.. habia publicado otra cosa recien y pense que era de ese post XD

Nop sabes que no pude solucionar el problema... lo que hice fue bajar PicBasic Pro y utilizar ese.. y sabes me gusto mucho mas que PIC Simulator IDE.. y ya me quede con PICBASIC Pro.. si que no e segudio buscando como solucionar el problema, con el que me pase 2 dias calentandome la Cabeza..

Saludos y ojala encuentres la solución..yo preferi cambiarme..

-----------------------
prueba lo que me dijieron en este otro foro.. que por lo menos a mi no me funciono..

http://www.ucontrol.com.ar/forosmf/...-u-otro-soft/problemas-con-pic-simulator-ide/


----------



## rokcegi (Oct 5, 2010)

Resolvi el problema en seven  solo ejecutando pic simulator en modo de compatibilidad 
saludos


----------



## davacro (Nov 22, 2010)

Hey rokcegi yo tambien tengo ese problema, ¿modo de compatibilidad? ¿como le hago?
No quiero cambiarme a PICBASIC Pro....


----------



## thenot (Nov 22, 2010)

davacro dijo:


> Hey rokcegi yo tambien tengo ese problema, ¿modo de compatibilidad? ¿como le hago?
> No quiero cambiarme a PICBASIC Pro....



Click derecho en icono del programa
Propiedades--> Compatibilidad
Clickear : Ejecutar este programa en modo de compatibilidad para:
elegir el SO que convenga, si no funciona probar con otro.

Sino click derecho icono del programa
Click en: Solucionar problemas de compatibilidad
Seguir los pasos y listo.

Saludos!


----------



## rokcegi (Nov 24, 2010)

Checar q esa solucion  funciona en seven pero con errores ¡¡ o bueno a mi me funciona con errores¡¡


----------



## pandacba (Nov 24, 2010)

thenot dijo:


> xutas.. perdona.. habia publicado otra cosa recien y pense que era de ese post XD
> 
> Nop sabes que no pude solucionar el problema... lo que hice fue bajar PicBasic Pro y utilizar ese.. y sabes me gusto mucho mas que PIC Simulator IDE.. y ya me quede con PICBASIC Pro.. si que no e segudio buscando como solucionar el problema, con el que me pase 2 dias calentandome la Cabeza..
> 
> ...




Poses trabajar con ambos editas y compils en picbasic pro y pasas el asm al picsimulator ide y lo simulas alli... funciona ok

Para facilitar la vida de pasar un archivo de una carpeta a otra bajate el total commander, este dispone de dos ventanas en la iz por ejemplo pones donde guaras tu traabajos del picbasic pro, y en la derecha el picsimulator, asi cambias rapidamente de uno a otro de manera ágil y sin equivocarte

Probalo, y bajate los pugien de tercero estan muy buenos

Si tenes problemas con el windows 7 pone un bootloader e instala el XP, yo tube que hacer eso en su momento con el 98 y el XP, buscate una istalación desatendida y listo


----------



## davacro (Nov 25, 2010)

> Click derecho en icono del programa
> Propiedades--> Compatibilidad
> Clickear : Ejecutar este programa en modo de compatibilidad para:
> elegir el SO que convenga, si no funciona probar con otro.
> ...


Tengo el XP y no me funciono!
Trabajaba rebien antes y de repente un dia me aparecio este problema.


----------



## thenot (Nov 25, 2010)

davacro dijo:


> Tengo el XP y no me funciono!
> Trabajaba rebien antes y de repente un dia me aparecio este problema.



Eso lo decía para el win 7, para windows xp no tendrias por que tener problemas de compatibilidad.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 25, 2010)

davacro dijo:


> Tengo el XP y no me funciono!
> Trabajaba rebien antes y de repente un dia me aparecio este problema.



Que versión de IDE tenes instalda?
No has probado de volver a instalarlo? tal vez algo le paso algun archivo


----------



## Justiciero24 (Ago 8, 2012)

Hola, bueno recien me compre un programador de pic´s USB y quize utilizarlo en mi laptop con Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bits para dejar de lado mi vieja pc con windows XP y mi programador JDM, hasta ahi todo bien. Mi problema es con el Pic simulator IDE que no me corre en windows 7, ya intentente de todo y no logro hacerlo funcionar.
¿ Alguien logro solucionar el problema o tendre que seguir usando mi vieja PC para hacer los programas?

En el error me tira un cuadro de texto diciendo que PIC simulator IDE dejo de funcionar, me da unas opciones ( que por cierto no solucionan nada de nada) y me da esta informacion adicional:




> *Firma con problemas:[/size][/SIZE]*


[/size]


> *Nombre del evento de problema: APPCRASH*





> *Nombre de la aplicación: PIC 16 Simulator IDE.exe*
> *Versión de la aplicación: 6.65.0.0*
> *Marca de tiempo de la aplicación: 46031408*
> *Nombre del módulo con errores: ntdll.dll*
> ...






¿Alquien sabe como solucionarlo?

De antemano muchas gracias ,

PD: espero no meterme en problemas


----------

